# HOMEMADE BIKES FROM THE 80'S & 90'S



## Thurman (Feb 28, 2017)

I've been putting motors on bikes for almost 30 years and still have them. I ride them often and really enjoy the hobby.





















I have a few more from the last ten or fifteen years if anyone is interested, I can post photos.


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 28, 2017)

I would like to see them
Thank You


----------



## Thurman (Feb 28, 2017)

Okay Frank. Here's some more. Notice not one Chinese motor.


----------



## bairdco (Feb 28, 2017)

Awesome bikes! I've seen them all in person. Lots of custom made parts, and style goes in these.

Great seeing you on the CABE...


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 1, 2017)

WOW! Super cool.
...makes me want to ride....


----------



## Thurman (Mar 1, 2017)

bairdco said:


> Awesome bikes! I've seen them all in person. Lots of custom made parts, and style goes in these.
> 
> Great seeing you on the CABE...



Thanks baird, glad to be here.


----------



## Thurman (Mar 1, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> WOW! Super cool.
> ...makes me want to ride....



Come on over sometime and we'll terrorize the neighborhood on them.


----------



## oquinn (Mar 1, 2017)

What engines are those?


----------



## Thurman (Mar 1, 2017)

Most are Briggs 5hp, one is a Briggs 8hp and one is a Stihl 4Mix 66cc from a BR600 backpack blower. The Stihl is one of my fastest. I love the look of the upright flatheads. The last photo has a homemade 2 speed automatic using uverrun clutches and sprag bearings.


----------



## trymebike (Mar 1, 2017)

look great brigs engines gone wild


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 1, 2017)

Thurman said:


> Come on over sometime and we'll terrorize the neighborhood on them.




That sounds awesome!
I know one of your pic locations is the cliff of Corona Del Mar looking down at the channel. I am California motorcycle licensed. Let's ride!


----------

